# Battery Cover for SRi-V



## Sonic (Oct 21, 2012)

Interesting..... Id this available on only certain cruzes?


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

I believe it was only available on the 2011' Cruze.



Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

Yeah only the 2011 cruzes have it and they have the center glove box on top of the dash through out all trims.


----------



## phantomknight321 (Jan 29, 2013)

Will it fit on a 2012?


----------



## SummitLTZ (Jan 1, 2013)

Will this fit on a 2012?


EDIT: Sorry phantom, didn't refresh my page in time haha.


----------



## Calintz (Jul 21, 2011)

phantomknight321 said:


> Will it fit on a 2012?


yea it will


----------



## Aussie SRi-V (Aug 25, 2012)

Yes it will fit as the boys have said, and with a slight post edit at the top I have included 2012 in the post.


----------



## FlintCruze (Feb 27, 2014)

What is the GM Part number for this? Also, do we have any idea why it was removed for future model years?


----------



## CW_ (Jan 31, 2013)

FlintCruze said:


> What is the GM Part number for this? Also, do we have any idea why it was removed for future model years?


I would guess as a cost-cutting measure, eliminating a primarily cosmetic part that few people would notice missing. It probably costs $1 to make, but when you multiply that by even 1 week's Cruze production it's a significant amount of $ and unless I'm really missing something there's no real purpose for this part other than looks. Maybe it would protect the battery from water splashing up, but I think if I had water getting that high up i'd be more worried about it getting sucked into the air intake than the battery getting wet.

At any rate, I'd say I'm less inclined to miss a piece of plastic that I'd have to remove if I ever needed to jump start the car than some of the other things GM has removed to save costs (glove box light, the Z link, etc.)


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

This would be a worthy addition to your car if you have, or plan on purchasing the vented Seibon carbon fiber hood.


----------



## RoadRage (May 19, 2012)

Aussie...whats the part number for the engine cover (not the battery cover but the Ecotech engine one)


----------



## Dragonsys (May 27, 2013)

and I thought everyone just removed this cover, based on all the pictures I have seen. I always wondered why...


----------

